# Speargun set up



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Trying to carry everything you need while underwater is kind of a pain so I was thinking of consolidating what I can. I have a spare shaft for my 48" Biller, I think they make little clips to hold those on the gunbut I haven't seen any around. Also I was thinking about mounting a flashlight on the gun like a SWAT team shotgun. Has anyone tried it before? Is it hard to handle, balance? 

I have also heard of people not using shockcord and free shooting everything. I imagine that would only be for the most experienced of shooters. Anyonetry that?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Free shafting. They used to do it all the time where I came from on the east coast, but you better be a great shot because 1 minor mistake will cost you a shaft.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe in minimal gear to get the job done. I can't stand all the crap hanging off of me everywhere. I would love to consolodate some gear on the speargun but, swinging around a 60 inch gun underwater is hard enough without a buch of crap mounted on it. Also remember, that with that extra shaft mounted on the gun, it will no longer be buoyant once you take the shot without adding some floatation to it. 

Now freeshafting is something I don't have the aim or the money for. I have heard about those that freeshaft and they do loose shafts often. They go down with 3 or so shafts and just shoot, load, shoot, load etc... and then go back and pick up their fish off the bottom once they are done shooting. You just better have good aim.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good point, with a shaft and light it will be negative. I guess it will be right where you dropped it though.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (5/13/2008)*Good point, with a shaft and light it will be negative. I guess it will be right where you dropped it though.


Yeah, but my problem when I used to shoot a metal gun was the fact that when the gun sinks right there in front of you, the shock cord is right there to get tangled all up. When the gun floats,the shock cordget's out of the way. That's just a nice feature of a wood gun. I have heard of guys adding cork to their wood guns for extra floatation to get them back to being positive with an extra shaft mounted to the gun. This is mostly the guys that make their own guns though.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

The light on the gun does not work as well as you might think. It makes pointing the light around in a hole or under a crevice a pain and is not very effective.

My old dive buddy tried freeshafting but gave it up. Wound up loosing to many shafts.

I believe Biller makes an extra shaft holder though.

http://www.abbiller.com/power.html<CENTER>SPEARSHAFT HOLDER</CENTER>


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Free shafting around wrecks gets expensive quickly. Even a stoned fish can sink into the wreck. Sometimes you can get it, sometimes not.In a pinch, I'd try freeshafting snapper, sheepshead, trigger, maybe asmaller grouper, butnot a big grouper,AJ, or Cobia.

A light would be heavy andmay slow down your reaction time, as well as being a pretty big entanglement hazardfor the shock cord. 

AB Biller makes a spare shaft holder, but again it adds weight and in my opinion just adds bulk to the gun.

Try to travel light - less mass, drag, and noise. Think stealth and take only what you'll really need.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I guess practice makes perfect, I'll just have to get used to spot lighting and getting the gun in position when in those tight spots.


----------

